# Forgot  Password OF Fedora 7? Pls Help



## clmlbx (Sep 4, 2007)

My Friend Just Installed Fedora 7 . After Installation He Is Asked For The Username And Password . And He Says He Had Not Entered Any Password . 

So He Has Messed It Up , So Is There Any Way We Can Get Password Or Disable It .


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Sep 5, 2007)

which user??? Root or normal...?
did ur friend enter root password during installation (it is asked in the initial setup). did he create a normal user during the initial setup?

(the normal user has to be a sudoer)

login as normal user.
sudo passwd root
enter new password


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2007)

what is root and normal ?

even he is new to it ..


----------



## vish786 (Sep 5, 2007)

read the 4th post in the thread.

Tips n tricks for Linux


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> read the 4th post in the thread.
> 
> Tips n tricks for Linux


 
confused

can u plz give me direct answer to reset fedora 7 password


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

there is users and their home dirs are there in Linux&UNIXens.a normal user like "yourname" must be created for as a local user with restricted permissions that fedora asks u to create during the end of installation.but while in earlier installation steps fedora/most linux asks what shud be ur root passwd to be.enter this passwd and remember it(or write it somewhere).
root is the administrator of the computer.it is not adviced to login as root.always use ur yourname account.
if u forgot root passwd & local user passwd.u can reset it Via GRUB(the boot menu).that is posted many places just google username forgot.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ thanks  for the reply

now I understood  this thread  :-  Tips n tricks for Linux

so..

 root :- administrator

normal :- limited account user

all of you thanks for ur help


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

^now dont ur friend needs to reset his passwords for root or localuser?as he says he forgot them?but dont format-reinstall technique as in windows.In Linux everything doesnot need a reboot or reformat if something errs out
I may not be good in explaining step-by-step.so gives u a link:
*www.fedorafaq.org/basics/#resetroot
^btwn GRUB is that boot menu showing fedora,windows etc when u boot up ur PC.
^anyways i'll explain:
when u see the Grub menu Fedora 7 entry-use the up key to select that entry.then press keyboard "e".then u'll see something *similar* as below:


> title Fedora (2.6.22.1-41.fc7)
> root (hd0,0)
> *kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22.1-41.fc7 ro root=LABEL=/ rhgb quiet*
> initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.22.1-41.fc7.img
> title Fedora (2.6.20-2925.13.fc7xen)


^now select the line with keyboard up or down arrow to the line starting with "kernel /boot/vmlinuz...".then press "e" in keyboard.now u can edit that line to boot into single runlevel.do as below.
remove the "ro " from the kernel line we are editing by pressing backspace key and type "rw".remove "rhgb" too.then append a "1" at the end of the line.it may look as below:

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22.1-41.fc7 [B][U]rw[/U][/B] root=LABEL=/  [B][U]1[/U][/B]
```
after doing as above.press enter.press "b" in keyboard(kbd) to boot into runlevel 1 with a "#" prompt.there u shud do as follows:

```
passwd root
```
^now enter a passwd u can remember(or write down that passwd somewhere).press enter.enter twice.
if u remember which one is ur friends username?
then do the same  as below

```
passwd usernameofurfriend
```
and the same steps as for root passwd.
press CTRL+D to exit.

now if fedora boots it will show u a screen where u need to enter ur local username(dont login as root it is dangerous) and passwd to login.that screen is called gdm(gnome desktop manager).remember many a things are different from windows and dont expect windows like behaviour in Linux and not to forgwet windows programs or files cannot be run(for eg winamp,players) in Linux or UNIX natively because they are a completely different superiror operating systems.(although u can emulate windows programs to run via wine)

*fedorafaq.org
^@^ is a good site for referring.


----------

